# Best Teen Scent



## Classic Beauty (Mar 5, 2006)

Which scent do you think is best for teens?


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 5, 2006)

chance by chanel for something nice... otherwise all those fun fruity scents.. like the escada scents... britney spears perfume is nice... at that age i would stay fun and flirty... sweet scents... but subtle and clean


----------



## x20Deepx (Mar 5, 2006)

Off the top of my head... the Escada fragrances, Clinique Happy, Miami Glow (I own this), True Star, Pink Sugar.


----------



## Shanti (Mar 16, 2006)

Wear desserty ones for as long as you can and get away with it. Once you're old, it's kind of weird to wear them.
Like Demeter & Paris Hilton's first one.


----------



## user3 (Mar 20, 2006)

check out this thread http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=34974
I asked about sporty smells but it might be helpful


----------



## JULIA (Jul 21, 2006)

I really like Fantasy and Curious by Britney Spears.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 21, 2006)

when i was a little bit younger i wore
d&g light blue cos its fab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its the only one people have asked what im wearin and i can actually smell it
i also like the ralph lauren one in the blue bottle/ ralph by ralph lauren cos its so fruity, they have a new pink one out which is awful
oh edit to add i love dollygirl by anna sui its one of my favs


----------



## VeganChick (Jul 21, 2006)

It depends on what you're looking for in a scent.
If you like classic, more grown up (but not too grown up!) scents, I happen to love Tommy Girl and Vanilla Fields. There are tons of scents in this category though. These are the only ones I've used that are classic.
I also happen to love Life by Esprit (a light fun, yet grown up scent) and Body by Victoria's Secret (possibly the best sexy, musky scent I own...I don't like musk, but I love this one).
Clinique, Calvin Klein, Liz Claiborne are some that I've heard are popular, but that I haven't tried.
A great place to go is Sephora...they have a teen+baby frangrance section with some really nice stuff. I really want to try Olily's Orange Stripe, Hugo, Baby Doll by YSL, Pink Sugar and the Fresh Sugar, Comptoir Sud Pacifique, and Demeter fragrance collections. I better get started!
Teens wear pretty much anything they like. I would just sample around until you find what notes you really like and then buy fragrances with those notes. (I happen to love citrus, apple, cardamom, nutmeg, vanilla and light musks.)


----------



## mitziedoll (Jul 22, 2006)

Tommy Hilfiger, Clinique Happy, D&G Light Blue all scream teen to me


----------



## user6 (Jul 22, 2006)

In high school I always wore bath and body works stuff, of course they didn't have very many scents then, but still, i was always rockin' the country apple and peach nectar!!! and oh yeah, also ck1, does anyone remember that???? lol that was one of the most overused scents when i was in school!!!! i hate it now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jul 22, 2006)

something fun, fruity and light.

clinique happy
issey miakae issey
shania twain shania


----------



## sarzio (Jul 23, 2006)

Love at First Glow, I don't own it yet but I'm totally in love with it... Paris Hilton's first scent is nice too along with mostly anything Escada


----------



## cupcakekiss (Aug 8, 2006)

i really love Ralph by Ralph Lauren ....but everybody wears it, gr8 for teens starting out methinks, smells fruitylicious!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 9, 2006)

I would say Paris Hilton! The Pink bottle with the black stripes


----------



## ette (Aug 9, 2006)

Vera Wang Princess.


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Aug 10, 2006)

I like ralph lauren's blue


----------



## Joke (Aug 10, 2006)

the body shop - white musk: very fresh and nice, not too expensive


----------



## kei (Aug 12, 2006)

I love Anna Sui Secret Wish! It's such a sweet & girly spritz~


----------



## whitn3yly (Oct 14, 2006)

hey! im a teen too. i LOVE DKNY Be Delicious(the green one) ive just bought my second bottle! Also i love paris hilton's first perfume!

Also try and see if you like Hilary Duff's With Love
and Stella McCartney-Stella

im thinking of getting those two!


----------



## MACActress (Oct 14, 2006)

I love Lacoste Touch of Pink, Touch of Sun is nice too. 

I *really* want Vera Wing Princess. I keep smelling it in like every single magazine and it is soooo nice.


----------



## Willa (Nov 20, 2006)

TRIBE!

Ok ok... I'm old, they don't even sell it anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But it was THE teenager perfume.

Ralph, polo sport, Tommy Girl.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 20, 2006)

Anything Escada!  They're light, fruity, and fun!


----------



## MizBrightFuture (Nov 27, 2006)

suds and lights perfumes and mmucosmetics have a bunch of perfumes that are nice for the budget and very teenager,hehe,for a more sophiscated dressed up occasion,i like ralph lauren hot,its sweet and spicy,it works for me and im a teen.


----------



## sallytheragdol (Nov 28, 2006)

Anything you like, just as long as it's not too heavy. Light and clean is always a good bet if you don't know what else to go for. A lot of teens gravitate towards fruity. 

So scents that make me think of teens are DKNY Be Delicious, D&G Light Blue, Body by Victoria's Secret and Dior Miss Cherie(this one is *very* sweet and fruity)


----------



## xXBlackStarXx (Dec 6, 2006)

I loved my Les Belles back then. *sigh*

I'd say Ralph Lauren Ralph is a nice, teen scent.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 6, 2006)

I think it depends on how old of a teen she is.  For middle school and freshman teenagers I'd get them a Vicoria's Secret or Bath and Body Works Fragrance.  But for Sophomores and up, my vote goes to Ralph by Ralph Lauren, and the Escada Fragrances (any of the ones in the heart shaped bottle.)


----------

